# Amplificador valvular ICM800 GIY



## destructionnuclear (Mar 12, 2018)

Hola, bueno resulta que estoy en las fases finales de la construcción de un amplificador valvular de guitarra, especificamente un "clon" de Marshall jcm800 50 vatios.
estoy esperando que me lleguen los carísimos capacitores de filtro f&t 50+50uF 500V, y coloco las valvulas y enciendo...
La cuestion es que traté de hacer todo tratando de evitar el famoso hum. Enrrollé los cables de 6.3v de los filamentos, tambien los cables de entrada de alimentacion 220v y por ultimo el secundario del transformador de potencia (unos 340-0-340vac). tratando de mantenerlos alejados de los otros cables y componentes de plaqueta.
Lo que no hice fue, (y me di cuenta tarde) es enrrollar los cables del primario del transformador de salida, osea los cables de placa... ¿es necesario enrrollarlos o algo que se me este pasando por alto?
Gracias..


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2018)

enrollar como colita de chancho?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

Si, los cable de las placas suele ir "trensado" y es importante la posición en que colocan los transformadores.

Sube algunas fotos del armado para ver como has dispuesto todo.
Hoy por hoy parar disminuir el hum se suele alimentar los filamentos con continua.
Otra forma era que la tensión de filamento fuera 3.15 + 3.15 y el punto medio a masa y los extremos a los filamentos


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 12, 2018)

pandacba gracias por responder.. Ahora se me complica para trensarlos ya que están soldados a los zócalos. Pienso y si le coloco una malla de cobre y a masa? Me refiero a los tres cables de placa y b+ del primario del transformador de salida. Tuve en cuenta lo que me decis de la posición del transformador de salida y lo coloque previamente usando el método de auriculares conectados a la salida de 16 ohm y moviendolo sobre el chasis para encontrar el punto donde menos hum capte. La prueba parce efectiva obviamente con el transformador de potencia alimentado. Mañana subiré fotos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2018)

Tenes la posibilidad de poner un puente? es decir desconectarlo, y trenzarlo hasta donde te de, allí poner un puente y de allí con más cable trenzado llegar a los zócalos


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 12, 2018)

podría hacer eso que me recomiendas entonces. No se me ocurrió por el hecho de que talvez no era buena idea unir con otro cable. Bueno aca alguna foto que encontré.. Esta bastante rústico me costo mucho arar el chasis pero quedo firme aunque no muy bonito


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2018)

Se ve lindo es el primero que armas? con los trafos se ven muy bien, en todo caso en lugar de poner u puente podrias prolongarlos y ponerles termocontraible en las uniones


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

muchas gracias!. Si voy a hacer eso asi luego los trenzo bien. Es el primero que armo y quiero tratar de no cargarme nada o equivocarme jaja. Una cuestión no se si puedo preguntarle en este hilo.. Coloque la resistencia de 1ohm de la pata 1 y 8 a para el ajuste de bias. Y utilice resistencia del 5%. Debería usar de 2%? Es muy critico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> . . . . Coloque la resistencia de 1ohm de la pata 1 y 8 a para el ajuste de bias. Y utilice resistencia del 5%. Debería usar de 2%? Es muy critico?


No creo que sea muy importante ese grado de tolerancia.
Para dar una respuesta mas precisa habría que ver el circuito adoptado.

Antes de colocar válvulas verifica que tengas las tensiones correctas de filamentos y placa en los sitios correctos de los zócalos.
Agregar una resistencia de 100 Ohm 3W en serie con las placas de las válvulas de salida, a modo de fusible para realizar las primeras comprobaciones NO sería mala idea.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Hola, bueno resulta que estoy en las fases finales de la construccion de un amplificador valvular de guitarra, especificamente un "clon" de marshall jcm800 50 vatios.
> estoy esperando que me lleguen los carisimos capacitores de filtro f&t 50+50uF 500V, y coloco las valvulas y enciendo...


Hola a todos , cuanto a los "carisimos capacitores de 50uF + 50uF / 500Vdc" , eses  pueden sener canbiados con suceso por capacitores electrolicticos sacados de viejas fuentes conmutadas para PC debidamente asociados en série para obtener la capacitancia y tensión de ayslamento deseados.
Por ejenplo 3 capacitores de 200uF / 200Vdc en serie te resulta en un capacitor de 66,7uF / 600Vdc , en tienpo no olvidar de poner un resistor de 150KOhmios en paralelo con cada capacitor que conpoen esa série para una debida equalización de tensión entre los 3 capacitores.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , cuanto a los carisimos capacitores de 50uF + 50uF / 500Vdc , eses  pueden sener canbiados por capacitores electrolicticos sacados de viejas fuentes conmutadas para PC debidamente asociados en série para obtener la capacitancia y tensión de ayslamento deseados.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Yo creo que se refiere a capacitores tipo "Tornillo" para anclaje a chasis como el de la imagen (Abajo de todo)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo creo que se refiere a capacitores tipo "Tornillo" para anclaje a chasis como el de la imagen (Abajo de todo)


Siii Don Fogo , mi aporte es para salvar plata $$ con mismo resultado electrico aparte del mecanico  .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Siii Don Fogo , mi aporte es para salvar plata $$ con mismo resultado electrico aparte del mecanico  .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Los capacitores "Modernosos" seguramente cumplen con la misma función, incluso tal vez mejor, pero* "No son vintage" *


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Lo que no hice fue, (y me di cuenta tarde) es enrrollar los cables del primario del transformador de salida, osea los cables de placa... ¿es necesario enrrollarlos o algo que se me este pasando por alto?
> gracias..



Hola, los cables del primario del transformador de salida que van hacia las placas de las válvulas de potencia  *"no se enrollan"*, deben ir los mas rectos posibles, si los los enrollas, creas inductancias y con ello campos magnéticos y oscilaciones no deseadas.-
Si quieres tener poco ruido y zumbido, debes conectar todas las tierras a una barra ómnibus (ground bus), y esta debe estar conectada únicamente al chasis (masa/tierra) del amplificador en el punto de menor potencial, que es a la entrada de señal del amplificador.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los capacitores "Modernosos" seguramente cumplen con la misma función, incluso tal vez mejor, pero* "No son vintage" *


Para los aficcionados  mas perfeccionistas es perfectamente possible poner lo nuevo capacitor electrolictico adentro del capacitor original y asi manter la aparencia original del equipo .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para los aficcionados  mas perfeccionistas es perfectamente possible poner lo nuevo capacitor electrolictico adentro del capacitor original y asi manter la aparencia original del equipo .


Y si explotan, los pedazos no van a llegar tan lejos!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y si explotan, los pedazos no van a llegar tan lejos!!!


Siii de plenisimo acuerdo  Don Dr. Zoidberg una ves que los capacitores electrolicticos disponibles en lo mercado especializado actual  son de origem China (tudo porqueria ) , jajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

Pensé en utilizar varios capacitores en serie para ahorrar dinero, pero la verdad me iban a ocupar muchísimo espacio que no tengo dentro del gabinete. Los electrolíticos de filtro no son vintage. Son f&t, capacitores fabricados en Alemania y son utilizados por su calidad y durabilidad. Son caros pero lo valen, te lo puedo asegurar, y no porque mejoren el audio ni nada de eso, claramente. Son buenos y duran, vi muchos equipos con mas de 30 años con capacitores de éste tipo que todavía funcionan.
Fogonazo: gracias por la sugerencia de resistencia de placa para la primera prueba.

Rorschach: Me he quedado confundido con el tema de los cables del primario del transformador de salida....

Éste es el circuito utilizado.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Rorschach: Me he quedado confundido con el tema de los cables del primario del transformador de salida....



No te tienes que confundirte con nada, los cables que salen del primario del transformador de salida hacia las placas de las válvulas de salida *"no se enrollan", *no se de donde han sacado que se deben enrollar  !!!, ningún conductor que lleve alta tensión debe enrollarse, repito se forma una inductancia, y esta crea campos magnéticos y oscilación, totalmente perjudicial para un audio amplificador.-
Vuelvo a decirte que si quieres tener bajo ruido y zumbido debes montar una barra ómnibus (ground bus)-
Volvé a leer mi mensaje anterior : enrollado de cables para evitar ruido amplificador valvular

Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

Rorschach: Está bien, entiendo, es que me confunde el hecho de que algunos recomiendan hacerlo. En fin. Voy a ponerlos lo mas derechos posible como decís.. Y en cuanto al bus utilicé un cable grueso pelado para colocar las conexiones a tierra del circuito y ese directo al chasis.
Quiero saber si estoy confundido , los cables de filamento AC y la salida de alta tensión del transformador de la fuente AC yo los trencé. En todos los amplificadores que vi los trenzan. Supongo que para evitar problemas de hum. Esta bien solo trenzar los cables AC ?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Rorschach: Está bien, entiendo, es que me confunde el hecho de que algunos recomiendan hacerlo. En fin. Voy a ponerlos lo mas derechos posible como decís.. Y en cuanto al bus utilicé un cable grueso pelado para colocar las conexiones a tierra del circuito y ese directo al chasis.
> Quiero saber si estoy confundido , los cables de filamento AC y la salida de alta tensión del transformador de la fuente AC yo los trencé. En todos los amplificadores que vi los trenzan. Supongo que para evitar problemas de hum. Esta bien solo trenzar los cables AC ?




Sí, está bien trenzar los cables que llevan corriente alterna CA, debes llevarlos bien contra el chasis.-
Hablando de chasis, en tus imágenes se ve que los zócalos de las válvulas de potencia están montados en una placa de madera o algo por el estilo, ¿es así ?, o ¿ me parece a mi ?, si lo montaste en madera o algo parecido, se va a prender fuego, las válvulas de potencia levantan muchísima temperatura, mas o menos 250ºC :coffee:, tienes que montar los zócalos en una chapa metálica  .-

Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

Rorschach gracias por responder! si, me preocupe en ponerlo lo mas cerca del chasis espero no meta mucho ruido...


Rorschach dijo:


> Hablando de chasis, en tus imágenes se ve que los zócalos de las válvulas de potencia están montados en una placa de madera o algo por el estilo, ¿es así ?, o ¿ me parece a mi ?, si lo montaste en madera o algo parecido, se va a prender fuego, las válvulas de potencia levantan muchísima temperatura, mas o menos 250ºC :coffee:



No! el chasis es de acero y me costo un monton armarlo y agujerarlo. en la foto no se distingue muy bien la verdad. pero los zocalos estan montados sobre el chasis de acero.
¿tanta temperatura? wow.. pense que no era tanto. yo tenia pensado colocar uno de los capacitores un tanto cerca de los zocalos del pre...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 13, 2018

conviene ponerlos alejados a los electroliticos de los zocalos verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> . . .  yo tenia pensado colocar uno de los capacitores un tanto cerca de los zocalos del pre...
> conviene ponerlos alejados a los electroliticos de los zocalos verdad?


Las válvulas que calientan mucho son las de salida, las previas si bien calientan no es tanto.
No existe inconveniente en colocar cerca de una válvula un capacitor electrolítico pero siempre respetando una distancia mínima, con un par de centímetros alcanza.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Rorschach gracias por responder! si, me preocupe en ponerlo lo mas cerca del chasis espero no meta mucho ruido...
> 
> 
> No! el chasis es de acero y me costo un monton armarlo y agujerarlo. en la foto no se distingue muy bien la verdad. pero los zocalos estan montados sobre el chasis de acero.
> ...



Si son capacitores electrolíticos subpanel  debes montarlos lejos de donde están las válvulas de potencia, con las demás válvulas no hay inconveniente.-

Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

También existen algunas "Triquiñuelas" para disminuir el calentamiento excesivo.
Una sería hacer agujeros en gorma de corona alrededor de los zócalos de las válvulas de potencia, esto mejora la circulación de aire por convexión, disminuye la temperatura de la válvula y de su entorno.
Esto por supuesto si el gabinete es abierto o convenientemente ventilado.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

@Fogonazo gracias por quitarme la duda.. calculo que estaria a unos pocos centimetros....
@Rorschach disculpe mi ignorancia no entiendo lo de subpanel. estas son las especificaciones generales del modelo de cap.
*Specification:*

Temperature range: -40 degree C to +85 degree C
Available values: 56uF to 330000uF
Available voltages: 16V to 500Vdc
Tolerance: +/- 20%
Maximum reverse voltage: 2V
y aca subo una foto en donde quiero colocar dicho capacitor..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 13, 2018

@Fogonazo quiero que sea abierto asi se ventila. pero podria hacerlo algunos agujeros como sugeris...


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 13, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También existen algunas "Triquiñuelas" para disminuir el calentamiento excesivo.
> Una sería hacer agujeros en gorma de corona alrededor de los zócalos de las válvulas de potencia, esto mejora la circulación de aire por convexión, disminuye la temperatura de la válvula y de su entorno.
> Esto por supuesto si el gabinete es abierto o convenientemente ventilado.



Ejemplo de ventilación para bajar temperatura en uno de los amplificadores que hecho : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 13, 2018)

@Rorschach increíble tu ampli... Felicitaciones que laburazo. Me quede sorprendido de los componentes que utilizaste. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 13, 2018

todo un arte..


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 19, 2018)

Bueno la cuestion es que tengo bastante terminado el amplificador de guitarra valvular, y como solo tengo las valvulas del pre las puse y encendi el ampli (sin las de potencia). medi tensiones en los capacitores grandes y todo esta acorde. entonces se me ocurrio hacer un by pass desde la salida de master del pre para conectarlo a una potencia aparte. (a transistores). lo hice y suena horrible... distorsionado y con muchisimo ruido... ¿esta mal lo que hice?
aca el circuito y algo ilustrativo (en rojo donde saque la señal para inyectarla en la potencia)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Tenes el plano original del JM? para chequear bien las tensiones en cada tubo, tamabién puede ser que alguno de ellas este baja o agotada.A
A que la conectaste?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 19, 2018)

utilice este plano y otro que esta mas ilustrativo. como puedo medir la tension en las valvulas?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 19, 2018

ya se.. ahora mido las tensiones en cada valvula del pre y veo si corresponde..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Fijate en las tensiones de cátodo de cada sección y obvio las de placa


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 19, 2018)

bueno ya hice las mediciones. segun el plano original la tension de placa de v1b debe ser 245v, ami me da 268v. en v1a deberia ser 295v y ami me da 320v. las tensiones de catodo de v1b me da 2.5v y v1a 3.5. estan dentro de lo que indica el plano...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2018)

Pone en corto las entradas y medi en la grilla de c/U


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 19, 2018)

te referias a los input? los puse en corto y las grillas de la v1 me dan 0v

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 19, 2018

olvide medir la v2

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 19, 2018

ahi medi la grilla y catodo de v2 y parecen estar dentro de los voltajes normales


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

1) ¿ Que señal de entrada aplicaste ?
2) Sería conveniente que tomes señal para el "Otro amplificador" mediante un capacitor de 1uF poliester, donde la estás tomando actualmente hay algo de tensión contínua.
3) ¿ Por donde estás "Entrando" V1a o V1b ?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

le aplique señal de guitarra. Osea le conecte la guitarra via input. 
si aproveche el capacitor de 22nF que esta a la salida del pote de volumen y de ahi a la potencia. Debo decir que el ruido se hace muy intenso en los últimos tramos cuando subo el master.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018

el ruido parece de masa pero es muy intenso la guitarra suena peo debil y muy am fondo..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

Y esto ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) . . . . 3) ¿ Por donde estás "Entrando" V1a o V1b ?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2018)

Sería interesante unir los temas, es el mismo amplificador con ruidos y zumbidos : www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/evitar-ruido-en-amplificador-valvular.157925/


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

te refieres por donde esta entrando la señal?  Por un jack mono con corte cuando no hay plug conectado y a su vez de ahi a v1b con un cable qpantallado de audio. De placa sale atraves de un capacitor de desacople a una pareja en paralelo RC y luego con otro cable apantallado directo al pote de ganancia


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> te refieres por donde esta entrando la señal?  Por un jack mono con corte cuando no hay plug conectado y a su vez de ahi a v1b con un cable qpantallado de audio. De placa sale atraves de un capacitor de desacople a una pareja en paralelo RC y luego con otro cable apantallado directo al pote de ganancia


Intenta ingresar directo al potenciómetro de volumen de 1MOhm a través de la resistencia de 470KOhms, desconectando la etapa anterior


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@Fogonazo acabo de descubrir algo!!! prendí el ampli conect la guitarra y puse el bypas a a potencia. Y seguís el ruido obviamente. Pero toque sin querer con el destornillador uno de los cable trensados que alimentan losfilamentos y bajo muchísimo el ruido. Probe puse en corto el cable de fiamento con el chasis y se fue en mas de un 50% el ruido....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

Era una práctica habitual conectar la alimentación de los filamentos (Ambos polos) a los extremos de un preset de 200 Ohms y el punto medio de este a chasis, ajustando hasta obtener mínimo zumbido.

*Edit:*
Si no hay divisas como para preset, es válido 2 resistencias de igual valor unidas y conectadas a chasis y el alambre libre a cada polo de los 6 u 12V de filamentos


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@Fogonazo sabes ahora que me doy cuenta se paso por alto que el transformador que pide el diagrama tiene para filamento 3.15-0-3.15. Y el trafo que tengo tiene salida de 6.3v sin tap.
bueno voy a hacer lo que me decis las resistencias tienen que ser de 200ohm? Y de 1wat?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018

ahh.. Me conviene poner esas resistencias cerca de v1?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Fogonazo sabes ahora que me doy cuenta se paso por alto que el transformador que pide el diagrama tiene para filamento 3.15-0-3.15. Y el trafo que tengo tiene salida de 6.3v sin tap.
> bueno voy a hacer lo que me decis las resistencias tienen que ser de 200ohm? Y de 1wat?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018
> ...


Las resistencias con 100 o 200 Ohms 1W estará bien.

El original lleva transformador con punto medio a chasis (Para filamentos)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Podes probar donde menos ruido se sienta.
Una pregunta llevaste la linea de filamentos directa al transformador, sin poner ningún extremo a masa?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@Fogonazo
 gracias.. Ya hice improvisado lo de las resistencias y se fue el 90 porciento del ruido... Pero hay algo raro. Subo el volumen master y todo bien. Cuando quiero subir el pote de ganancia que hace que distorsione v1b baja el volumen y se escucha distorsionado pero muy deteriorada la señal.... Vy a chequear el circuito por si le erre en algo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018

@pandacba
el unico punt a tierra que puse del trafo fue el de la salida de alta tensión para b+. Osea el tap del secundario. Porque el secundario de filamenos no tiene tap...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Proba que te da mejor resultado con las R o con uno de los terminales a masa


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@pandacba acabo de descubrir que me falto hacer una conexion de la salida de v1a a la otra valvula por eso cuando subia la dist sonaba mal. ya lo hice.. la cuestion que ahora distorsiona bien y todo pero se escucha de nuevo un ruido... bueno esta enbrujado el ampli...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Repasa tranqui, la entrada hasta el pote de volumen.
Te haria falta un seguidor de señal, entar sonido y ver que va sucediendo, para eso necesitarias un pequeño amplificador, con un capacitor de 0.1 x 400V y meter algun sonido por la entrda y seguir por el circuito


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@pandacba gracias por el dato si tengo que armarme un seguidor. al finaaal solde bien lo que faltaba y las resistencias y funciona BIEN!!! casi nada de ruido aun subiendo la ganancia. a tope ruido pero lo normal. al fin... 
yo para el circuito compre capacitores de poliester 400v pero de los "comunes" todo el mundo en este tipo de equipos usan los caros radiales.. cambia mucho el sonido??? en fin.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> . . . . yo para el circuito compre capacitores de poliester 400v pero de los "comunes" todo el mundo en este tipo de equipos usan los caros radiales.. cambia mucho el sonido??? en fin.


Usando como medidor "La Oreja" no cambia absolutamente nada.
Ahora que si nos metemos con instrumental "Pesado" si aparece una diferencia, pero NO es tan importante.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

Entonces quedaran con estos "comunes" es un ampli suena genial. bueno les agradezco me ayudaron mucho. de todas maneras volvere a este hilo si surge algun problema mas y asi le puede servir a otro que este en el mismo proyecto.:coffee:


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Para estos equipos si, son mejores, pero tampoco es para vovlerse locos


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 20, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> bueno ya hice las mediciones. segun el plano original la tension de placa de v1b debe ser 245v, ami me da 268v. en v1a deberia ser 295v y ami me da *320v.* las tensiones de catodo de v1b me da 2.5v y v1a 3.5. estan dentro de lo que indica el plano...



Me alegro que el preamplificador funcione correctamente  ! , ahora tu has dicho que no están conectadas o colocadas las válvulas de potencia, y que una de las placas de v1 tiene 320Vcc !!!!, estás casi al valor máximo de diseño, que son 330Vcc, las ECC83/12AX7 operan según diseño entre 100 y 300 Vcc de placa, si lo has hecho como prueba está bien, pero no lo utilices así, corres el riesgo de estropear la válvula, esa excesiva tensión es producto de no estar colocadas las válvulas de potencia, entonces la fuente entrega más tensión que la calculada, cuando estén colocadas, la fuente será cargada según diseño, y la tensión bajará a los valores especificados.
La familia de las 12AX7/ECC83/7025 son dobles triodos de muy alto mu (100), si no están adecuadamente colocadas, y sus conexiones de grillas debidamente blindadas, son proclives a generar mucho ruido y zumbido.

También se utiliza blindar este tipo de válvulas con capuchones externos de aluminio
​
Es probable que cuando coloques las válvulas de potencia, y esto haga bajar la tensión a los valores correctos, el zumbido sea menor.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

@Rorschach si es cierto! y me preocupaba la tension tan alta, no quiero usarlo mas asi. y tambien voy a conseguir esos capuchones, muchas gracias por los consejos!!.
Ahora voy a encarar el armado de la estructura del cabezal.
mañana encargo el par EL34, sabes que tal andan el modelo EL34L? porque al parecer esa version conlleva un ajuste de bias distinto?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018

olvide decir de la marca jj que estan a buen precio..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Tal como dices  hay que reajusta el Bias para la EL34L, algulnos se han quejado que hay alguna inestabilidad en viejas partidas
Funciona perfecto tanto con las EL34, como con las 6CA7
Yo arme equipos de hasta 100W con esos tubos y también con KT88, obvio con  otros trafos.
También hice unas versiones con la fuente más elaborada, una fuente estabilizada, filamentos en CC y algún sistema distinto en el Bias


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 20, 2018)

que interesante che! Buenísimo. Y el bias lo calculo al 70%?. Si las EL34 son de 25w el 70% seria 17w, mido la tensión  de placa pp ejemplo 470v, y entonces divido los 17w/470v eso me da en mV..? Luego con ese dato midiendo las resistencias de 1ohm que van del pin 1 y 8 a tierra ajusto bias.. Estoy bien??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

17W/470V=0.036mA, como la resistencia es de 1ohm seria 0.036mA x1 ohm=0.036mV

Como es de 1 ohm el valor en mA correspondera en mV
Tu medida debe ser 0.036mV en los extremos de la R de 1 ohm


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2018)

Recientemente agregué a la *Wiki *de proveedores a uno que dice vender "De todo" para el armado de valvulosos.
Posiblemente tenga las válvulas y capuchones

*¡ NO poseo referencias sobre ese proveedor, ni buenas ni malas !*


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 21, 2018)

@Fogonazo
 yo le compro a vudusa vende cosas muy raras y de buena calidad. A el le compre muchos componentes es recomendable!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 21, 2018)

Las *JJ *que quieres comprar, hace rato que no están viniendo buenas, en poco tiempo pierden potencia, y eso es debido a que su emisión disminuye mas rápido de lo habitual, eso habla de la mala calidad de los componentes del cátodo, las mejores EL34 que se fabrican en la actualidad son las Winged "C" rusas , por supuesto son mucho mas caras, a precio intermedio tienes Mullard Reissue rusas.-
También tienes las NOS (New Ols Stock)(Nuevas Viejo Stock) marca Philips, Siemens, Amperex etc., pero son muy muyyyyy caras, pero las mejores.........
*No existe la EL34L*,* si existe la E34L*, y es una modificación exclusiva de JJ, no hay, ni existe de otras marcas.
No te metas a modificar nada, hacé las cosas según el esquema, y usa EL34, en cuanto al Bias,  en el diagrama te dice precisamente que debes  ajustar el potenciómetro de Bias (polarización) de 22 K, hasta leer en el tester una tensión negativa de -57 volts, precisamente ese el punto de trabajo óptimo que debe ser y no otro, si le colocas resistores de 1 ohm a los cátodos, estos deben ser de calidad, al 1% de tolerancia y mínimo de 3 Watt de disipación, si quieres obtener lecturas correctas.-
Ajustado el valor de polarización (bias) a -57 volts, luego mides la tensión de cátodo en mV, como los resistores son de 1 ohm, esa misma lectura es equivalente en mA, este resultado te dará la suma de la corriente de placa más la corriente de pantalla (g2).-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 21, 2018)

pensé que las jj eran masomenos buenas...  escuchw que varios la usan. Si eh visto las NOS y mullard nuevas a buen precio. Voy a ver. Aunque mi presupuesto no da para unas tan caras... Vere que hago y les cuento. Muchas gracias @Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 21, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> pensé que las jj eran masomenos buenas...  escuchw que varios la usan. Si eh visto las NOS y mullard nuevas a buen precio. Voy a ver. Aunque mi presupuesto no da para unas tan caras... Vere que hago y les cuento. Muchas gracias @Rorschach



Las más baratas son las chinas, pero muy malas !!!!, luego le siguen en precio las JJ, son económicas, de ahí la calidad también, muchos se ha quejado de estropear transformadores de salida, mas allá de su baja duración : Ver Amplificadores a válvulas, pag.39, mensaje #769:
Amplificadores a válvulas

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 21, 2018)

Uhhh... Na ni las compro jajaj me muero si me cargo el trafo de salida.  Alguien tiene experiencia con electroharmonic?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 21, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Uhhh... Na ni las compro jajaj me muero si me cargo el trafo de salida.  Alguien tiene experiencia con electroharmonic?



Electro-Harmonix, Sovtek, y Mullard Reissue, son marcas de New Sensor Corporation (U.S.A.), están elaboradas en Rusia, en la cuidad de Saratov, en la vieja fábrica, antes llamada Reflektor, ahora propiedad de New Sensor.
Las EL34 las produce con marcas Electro-Harmonix, y Mullard Issue, yo te recomiendo las Mullard !!!, valen mas o menos parecido !

¿ puedes publicar las características técnicas del juego de transformadores que tienes ?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 21, 2018)

@Rorschach
 voy a tirarme a las mullard entonces.. Los trafos son de saint vith, hace trafos y chokes para amplis de guitarra y bajo y ultralineales. Me vendio el jugo trafo de poder con salida 350-0-60-350 y 6.3v. Por las dimensiones del trafo calculo que supera los 150w. El de salida es para equipos de 50w o 40w. entrada 3k8 y salida de 16, 8, 4ohm.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 21, 2018

y l choke si mal no recuerdo 5H 100mA? Luego te confirmo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 21, 2018

Perdon el choke 50mA


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

El otro lugar es este, esta en palermo

Compas Uno
Darwin 1154, Palermo, Buenos Aires, Buenos Aires
Tel: +5411 4854 6475
Tienen pág web también


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 21, 2018)

excelente..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 21, 2018

Bueno subo unas fotos pa' que vean como va quedando.. No soy bueno con la estética. Con ustedes...  Se aceptan criticas constructivas..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

No esta nada mal si es tu primer equipo.
Pregunto el capacitor azul donde ira hubicado?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 22, 2018)

Mucha gracias. Si lo coloque ahi porque no tengo mas espacio comodo. Probe y no calientan mucho las válvulas del pre.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2018)

Los triodos que lleva no se calientan mucho, porque no manejan potencia

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 22, 2018

Esos capacitores van montados sobre el chasis con una abrasadera que los mantiene firmemente sujetados, habría que hacer una perforación para cada uno de ellos
Son similares a estas


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 22, 2018)

Buen día destruction ! podrías sacar unas fotos del lado de los componentes, no en ángulo como la sacaste, si no en forma recta, sobre todo en la parte de las válvulas de salida, luego te hago un comentario !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2018)

Te muestro una foto para que te des una idea


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Te muestro una foto para que te des una idea


Hola a todos , mirem los dos transformadores armados en 90° entre si.
Eso NO es por acaso ou puramente estectico y si para evitar acoplamentos magnecticos evidentemente totalmente indesejables.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 22, 2018)

@pandacba gracias! Voy a ver si consigo esas abrazaderas!! 
@Rorschach mas tarde le saco una foto y la subo!
@Daniel Lopes sii la cuestión es que el trafo de potencia no podia ponerlo en la posición que van en los Marshall por su forma de construcción. Pero con el método de auriculares en la salida de 16 ohm encontré el punto con menos ruido en el chasis y ahi coloque el OT.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 22, 2018)

Vudusa tiene de esas abrazaderas


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 22, 2018)

@Rorschach aca la foto. Las resistencias son del 5%. Voy a ver si consigo las precisas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 22, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach aca la foto. Las resistencias son del 5%. Voy a ver si consigo las precisas.



Por eso te pedí mejores imágenes, esos resistores deben ser al 1%, de ahí depende la precisión del calibrado de la polarización (bias), recuerda que con este método, la lectura de corriente a través del resistor de cátodo de 1 ohm, es la suma de las corrientes de placa y pantalla (g2).-


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 22, 2018)

@Rorschach voy a tratar de conseguirlas, justamente un amigo quiere que le calibre el bias a un fender twing reverb del 59 valvular de 120w . Y con este mismo método lo puedo hacer? Asique voy a comprar unas cuantas


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 22, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach voy a tratar de conseguirlas, justamente un amigo quiere que le calibre el bias a un fender twing reverb del 59 valvular de 120w . Y con este mismo método lo puedo hacer? Asique voy a comprar unas cuantas




¿ Para que quiere calibrar la polarización ?,  ¿ funciona mal el amplificador ?, ¿ tienes el diagrama con todos los valores ?, ¿ tienes los valores de polarización ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2018)

@destructionnuclear pasame bien el modelo, que se fije en la placa, es original o es una copia?
Tengo prácticamente todod los manuales y esquemas originales de los amplificadores Marshall, Fender, Gibson y otros, al igual que planos de las guitarras, los gabinetes, las serigrafias, los logos etc etc.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 23, 2018)

@Rorschach porque hay que cambiarle las válvulas. Tiene 4 válvulas 6l6 y según lei en todas partes recomiendan un ajuste de bias cuando se les cambia las valvulas. Tenia el valor de polarizacion para ese equipo pero no lo recuerdo.
@pandacba es un fender original, una reliquia según vi tubo alguna que otra modificación. No sabes lo que suena... Pero se le agotaron las valvulas tenia mas de 15 años com las mismas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach porque hay que cambiarle las válvulas. Tiene 4 válvulas 6l6 y según lei en todas partes recomiendan un ajuste de bias cuando se les cambia las valvulas. Tenia el valor de polarizacion para ese equipo pero no lo recuerdo.



Cuando quieras entrá a la página de Schematics Unlimited (Esquemáticos sin límites) , ahí tienes todos o casi todos los circuitos, y manuales de servicio de amplificadores válvulares y de estado solido, preamplificadores, receptores etc.,etc., en cientos de marcas, solo tienes que entrar a la página de comienzo, y buscar alfabéticamente por marca.-
Por ejemplo en Fender tiene 506 circuitos (ahí está el de tu amigo, hay varias versiones), en Marshall tiene 508 circuitos ( ahí está tu clon ), en Vox tiene 288 circuitos, en Ampeg tiene 202 circuitos, y así el que se te ocurra, todos en PDF, bajas el que te interesa y listo !!!!
Schematics Unlimited :: Free Diagrams, Schematics, Service Manuals for download​Ejemplo : Ver PDF : Fender Twin Reverv. SF-100




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 23, 2018)

Buenísimo!! Muchas graciaaaaaas!!!! @Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 23, 2018)

@Rorschach disculpe la molestia.. resulta que se me hace complicado conseguir resistencias de 1%. para catodo a tierra y hacer el calculo de bias. vi en varios lados que suelen usar resistencias de 10 ohm. sabes algo al respecto? segun lei cambiaba la matematica para el calculo. y sabes si hay alguna otra forma de calcular el bias???


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2018)

Utiliza una de 1 ohm al 5% y medila, con unos simples cálculos se obtiene un factor de corrección y listo
hay resistencias muy buenas, como las Iskra que aunque venian al 5% su tolerancia era mucho mejor que el 2%
Algunos consiguen de 10 ohm al 1% y ponen 10 en parlelo, es otra opción.

Ese sitio por otro lado solo tiene esquemas, no los manuales de serivicio originales, y es muy pobre comparado con otros sitios que tiene al menos  10 veces más contenidos incluidos manuales de instrumentos, de todos los tiempos
y de equipos y cosas que nadie imagina que hubo o que se pueda conseguir información, desde el hayer hasta lo del presente

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 23, 2018

Ese es uno de los fender de ese tipo
estan los Twin reberb AA270
                                    AA769
                                    AA763 
                                    AC568
                                   y otroa más
Solo por mencionar algunos dentro de la gama Twin Reverb
Por eso pedí la denominació correcta, si tiene Nro de Serie mejor!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Buenísimo!! Muchas graciaaaaaas!!!! @Rorschach



De nada Destruction, muy amable  !!!



destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach disculpe la molestia.. resulta que se me hace complicado conseguir resistencias de 1%. para catodo a tierra y hacer el calculo de bias. vi en varios lados que suelen usar resistencias de 10 ohm. sabes algo al respecto? segun lei cambiaba la matematica para el calculo. y sabes si hay alguna otra forma de calcular el bias???



Antes de contestarte, y para que no te compliques con cálculos y demás yerbas, quiero ver algo en el circuito que publicaste que no está claro, antes, y por las dudas, debes comprar el par de EL34 *apareados* *(matched pair), es " fundamental "*.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 23, 2018)

@Rorschach gracias!. Acabo de comprar las valvuas EL34 mullard. Aun no me llegaron, el vendedor las vende platinum matched que no se que significa lo de platinun pero según entiendo ya viene el par apareado desde rusia.. No tengo forma de conprobarlas..


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach gracias!. Acabo de comprar las valvuas EL34 mullard. Aun no me llegaron, el vendedor las vende platinum matched que no se que significa lo de platinun pero según entiendo ya viene el par apareado desde rusia.. No tengo forma de conprobarlas..



Si es así,  excelente !!!!  Platinum Matched, significa que están apareadas por el fabricante, y no por quien las vende, eso un muy bueno !!!!! , y garantiza los valores de apareamiento  !!!!! 

*Ejemplo de apareado por fábrica de un cuarteto de Mullard rusas EL34 :  super apareadas , iguales corrientes de placas (Ip) : 48 Ma, iguales transconductancias (gm) : 7700 umhos.*

**​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 23, 2018)

@Rorschach que buenoo! bueno me quedo un poco mas tranquilo. ahora me queda ver lo de las resistencias... tengo unas de 10ohm 5%, si le entendi bien a @pandacba puedo ponerlas en paralelo para obtener 1 ohm mas preciso?. pienso que es mas facil medir resistencias de 10 ohm y elegirlas para lograr 1 ohm en paralelo mas preciso..??


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach que buenoo! bueno me quedo un poco mas tranquilo. ahora me queda ver lo de las resistencias... tengo unas de 10ohm 5%, si le entendi bien a @pandacba puedo ponerlas en paralelo para obtener 1 ohm mas preciso?. pienso que es mas facil medir resistencias de 10 ohm y elegirlas para lograr 1 ohm en paralelo mas preciso..??



Según lo que dices, necesitas unir 10 resistores de 10 ohms en paralelo, para obtener como resultado 1 ohm, ahora si usas resistores al 5%, tendrás 1 ohm al 5% !!!, si en cambio usas 10 al 1%, tendrás 1 ohm al 1 %, y eso de medir resistores al 1% de tolerancia depende de la precisión y el alcance del óhmetro que dispongas, aparte de ser un despropósito el bodoque de resistores que tienes que montar !!!!.-
Sucede que si colocas al 5%, las lecturas de la corriente de placa varían demasiado, y sobre todo entre una válvula y la otra aunque estén apareadas, por eso el método de los resistores de cátodo de 1 ohm para medir corriente de placa deben ser al 1% para tener una lectura lo más precisa posible, teniendo en cuenta que lo que lees no es únicamente la corriente de placa, si no la suma de la corriente de placa más la corriente de pantalla (g2) !!!

Ahora para que no te compliques, pongamos 2 situaciones:
1) Colocas el par de válvulas apareadas, regulas la polarización (bias) con el potenciómetro de 22K (bias) a la tensión negativa que te muestra el circuito, y listo ya está regulado, no tienes que hacer más nada, está bien, pero no puedes saber cuales son la corrientes de placa del par de válvulas, si están apareadas las corrientes serán parecidas y listo, todo ok.
2) Haces todo igual, pero colocas a cada válvula del par, el resistor de cátodo de 1 ohm, regulas el pote de 22K a la tensión negativa que muestra el esquema, y listo, ya está regulado, ahora sí puedes medir las corrientes de placa de cada válvula, supongamos que una midió 38 mA, y la otra 37 mA, la diferencia en porcentaje es el 2,7 %, lo cual es aceptable hasta no más del 5 %, quiere decir que las válvulas están aceptablemente apareadas, pero supongamos ahora que una midió 38 mA y la otra 43 mA, ya no están apareadas, la diferencia es del 13 %, ahora tienes 2 opciones, la primera es buscarle a una de ellas, otra con corriente de placa a no más del 5 % , y la segunda opción es quedarte con el amplificador funcionando con la etapa de potencia desequilibrada y funcionando mal , te das cuenta que la única opción es el cambio de válvulas para lograr que estén apareadas, pues por más que puedas medir las corriente de placa, no tienes otra posibilidad de regulación, si retocas el pote de bias, variaran las dos, y se mantendrá la diferencia.
Sin embargo puedes hacer una pequeña modificación, duplicas el circuito de polarización (bias), que son pocos componentes y económicos, uno para cada válvula,  y alimentas independientemente cada grilla (g1), de esa manera regulas la polarización descrita para cada válvula con la tensión negativa indicada, luego mides la corriente de placa, si son como en el primer caso (apareadas 38mA/37mA), ahora si puedes por medio de uno de los 2 potes de polarización de tensión negativa, regular para alcanzar el apareamiento exacto, 37 mA en ambas, o 38 mA en ambas, es a tu elección.
Esta regulación se puede hacer con válvulas cuyo diferencia de corrientes de placa, en estado de reposo (idle), y con igual tensión de polarización negativa (bias) no exceda el +- 7%. en amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica.-

*Vista de parte del circuito, con las modificaciones descritas :
*​ 
*De todos modos, fijate de no complicarte, si las válvulas que compraste están bien apareadas, no necesitas hacer nada, solo regular la tensión negativa (bias) que describe el circuito !!!!*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 24, 2018)

@Rorschach aplausos!  mas claro imposible.. bueno en fin. me aclaraste todo. en cuanto me lleguen las valvulas voy a implementar las opciones que me diste. seguramente vuelva a preguntar algo....  muchas gracias!!! saludos!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Según lo que dices, necesitas unir 10 resistores de 10 ohms en paralelo, para obtener como resultado 1 ohm, ahora si usas resistores al 5%, tendrás 1 ohm al 5% !!!, si en cambio usas 10 al 1%, tendrás 1 ohm al 1 %


Eso no es tan así. La precisión de la resistencia resultante del paralelo es la precisión "nativa" de una de ellas dividida en la raíz cuadrada de la cantidad de resistencias puestas en paralelo (si es que todas son iguales), en este caso 5% / sqrt(10) = 5% / 3.16 que mas o menos es 1.6% (en el libro de D. Self "Small Signal Audio Design" está explicado por que sucede pero básicamente es un tema estadístico). Por supuesto que queda un bodoque de resistencias para montar y conectar, y aún así estamos un poco lejos del 1% buscado, pero si no hay otra cosa, esta no es una mala solución.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no es tan así. La precisión de la resistencia resultante del paralelo es la precisión "nativa" de una de ellas dividida en la raíz cuadrada de la cantidad de resistencias puestas en paralelo *(si es que todas son iguales)*, en este caso 5% / sqrt(10) = 5% / 3.16 que mas o menos es 1.6% (en el libro de D. Self "Small Signal Audio Design" está explicado por que sucede pero básicamente es un tema estadístico). Por supuesto que queda un bodoque de resistencias para montar y conectar, y aún así estamos un poco lejos del 1% buscado, pero si no hay otra cosa, esta no es una mala solución.



Precisamente, casi nunca hay una igual a la otra, me pasado con al 5 %,  que de varias del mismo valor marcado, ninguna mida lo mismo, están ahí casi al valor marcado, pero distintas todas, y medidas con un ohmetro bastante preciso, y si básicamente es un tema estadístico !!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Precisamente, casi nunca hay una igual a la otra, me pasado con al 5 %, que de varias del mismo valor marcado, ninguna mida lo mismo, están ahí casi al valor marcado, pero distintas todas


Por iguales quise decir *"del mismo valor nominal"*, no que sean todas exactamente del mismo valor ohmico. Esto es, si todas son de 10 ohm, entonces son todas de igual valor nominal, aunque cambien de valor real entre ellas.
Lo que pasa es que el proceso de construcción te dá una distribución normal de los valores, y al conectar varias en paralelo lo que estás haciendo es "achicar el tamaño" de la desviación estándard en la proporción que mencioné arriba.
Y lo mismo sucede para las del 1%, solo que en este caso la precisión se iría al 0.3% si ponés 10 en paralelo


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Aparte no van en forma permanente se colocan solo para el ajuste y luego se quitan.
Presisamente propuse eso ante la dificultad de conseguir en esa potencia resistenial al 1%
Si se consiguieran las Iskra que tenian una desviación dentro del 2% aunque se vendian al 5% darian 0.6%
Por otro lado si mido la resistencia y mido la caida que hay en ella y a ese resultado lo divido por el valor de la resistencia obtengo la corriente.
Por otro lado un 5% en una R de un 1 ohm implica que esta medira entre 0.95 y 1.05
Para el caso que mida 1.05 si mido 0.038mV implica que seran0.0361 mA lo cual tampoco esta mal y en el caso contrario para 0.95 serían 40mA, si medi la resistencia y tengo su valor hago el calculo y corrijo es muy simple.


Por otro lado no es ninguna novedad que no hay ni dos resistencias iguales, ni dos capacitores iguales, ni dos tubos iguales, ni dos transistores iguales eso es asi desde siempre.
Incluso hoy es normal las resistencias al 5%, pero en plena era de las válvulas no había resistencias de cárbon eran bobinadas y la dsipersión era aún peor y generalmente se utilizaban al 10% y las cosas funcionaron así durante décadas. Cuando Mullard Introdujo la EL34 las resistencias utilizadas masivamente eran de alambre y una muy pocas no lo eran y encima al 10%
Tengo fotos de quipos reparados originales donde se ve esto


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 24, 2018)

Se consiguen en el mercado resistores de 1 ohm 1%, en varias disipaciones, hay que buscarlos  !!!!
Todavía tengo una docena de resistores Vishay Dale 1 ohm 1% 5 W, no inductivos (unas joyitas) 

​En mis amplificadores cada válvula tiene su propia regulación de polarización negativa (bias), los resistores quedan debidamente montados y en forma fija y cada tubo tiene su potenciómetro de calibrado, esto permite que a medida que las válvulas envejecen, y como el envejecimiento no es parejo, ir calibrando a medida del paso del tiempo cada válvula, para que todas vuelvan a quedar con la misma corriente de placa y estén debidamente apareadas  !!!



​




​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Mar 25, 2018)

que interesante, en fin creo que voy a necesitar resistencias de 1% y las dejaria fijas.. una consulta si pongo el pote de bias lo mas negativo posible no hay riesgo de romper nada? digo para probarlo cuando me lleguen ls valvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 25, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> que interesante, en fin creo que voy a necesitar resistencias de 1% y las dejaria fijas.. una consulta si pongo el pote de bias lo mas negativo posible no hay riesgo de romper nada? digo para probarlo cuando me lleguen ls valvulas.



No, no vas a romper nada, al contrario, es así como se hace, al darle el máximo de polarización negativa a las grillas, y según como sea ese máximo potencial negativo, la grilla (g1) no dejará pasar la mayoría de electrones emitidos por el cátodo (los rechaza), entonces pocos electrones llegarán a la placa, haciendo que la corriente electrónica sea prácticamente nula, luego disminuyendo la polarización negativa con el potenciómetro, la grilla se hace menos negativa y dejará pasar más electrones, los cuales son atraídos por la placa  que es positiva, se inicia así la corriente electrónica (corriente de placa), esta corriente de placa irá creciendo paulatinamente conforme la grilla (g1) disminuya paulatinamente su potencial negativo, una vez que calibrando el pote se alcanza la tensión negativa de polarización que indica el circuito, llegarás a la corriente de placa que corresponde a lo que se llama corriente de placa en estado de reposo (idle), y eso el punto de trabajo en donde operan las válvulas.
Para hacer todo lo que dije, antes de encender el amplificador, este debe estar sin señal, entrada en corto, y volumen en 0, pote de bias al máximo de tensión negativa, parlantes conectados, luego encender, dejar calentar unos minutos, y calibrar como expuse renglones arriba.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 1, 2018)

Buenas!. @pandacba @Rorschach @Fogonazo  Quería comentar que conseguí ajustar correctamente el bias, el amplificador suena muy bien! Estoy pensando que éste amplificador tiene mucha ganancia. Me gustaría ver si alguien puede guiarme un poco para disminuir la ganancia de entrada en V1 de alguna manera para que de ésta forma tenga un sonido mas limpio y t*a*mb*ién *sea menos proclive a ruido y interferencias. Según entiendo puedo reducir la ganancia en V1b modificando la resistencia de cátodo?? Aquí alguna ayuda. Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2018)

Ya antes te había preguntado sobre si ingresas señal por "Low" o "High"
¿ Por donde ingresas ?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 2, 2018)

No tiene entrada low mi version.. es demasiado "clean" me gusta un poco de suciedad. el tema es que talvez si pudiese bajar un poco la ganancia en v1b tambien bajaria el ruido y seria mas limpio el sonido. graciaas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> No tiene entrada low mi version.. es demasiado "clean" me gusta un poco de suciedad. el tema es que talvez si pudiese bajar un poco la ganancia en v1b tambien bajaria el ruido y seria mas limpio el sonido. graciaas


Pero ¿ Como resolviste la doble entrada ? 
Publica un esquema de lo que en realidad armaste.





​La etapa de entrada posee una ganancia "Excesiva", para mi gusto podría funcionar perfectamente sin *V1b.*
Yo colocaría un poliester de 220nF desde el jack de entrada a la unión de la resistencia de 470 KOhms + 470pF sin mas


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 2, 2018)

basicamente quite el jack low y respete el esquema.. para que funcione sin v1b que tengo que hacer para anularla? quito la alimentacion de placa en v1b y pongo uno grilla con catodo?. podria ser que directamente entre en v1a.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 2, 2018

linea verde por donde entra la señal actualmente.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> No tiene entrada low mi version.. es demasiado "clean" me gusta un poco de suciedad. el tema es que talvez si pudiese bajar un poco la ganancia en v1b tambien bajaria el ruido y seria mas limpio el sonido. graciaas



Si hay ruido, hay algo que lo genera, y eso tiene que ver con los detalles constructivos, ubicación de las válvulas, ubicación de componentes, uso de cable blindado (mallado) donde hay señal, el transformador de poder debe estar lejos de los circuitos de baja señal, y este debe estar montado a 90 grados con respecto del transformador de salida, la barra omnibus (ground bus), debe ser de alambre de cobre solido y grueso, mínimo 2 mm de diámetro, y no de cable común, etc., etc., etc.
Supongo que si Jim Marshall diseño el JCM800, tal cual reza el circuito que publicaste, este debe funcionar muy bien, sin ruidos y/o zumbidos ¿ no te parece ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya antes te había preguntado sobre si ingresas señal por "Low" o "High"
> ¿ Por donde ingresas ?



Es primordial lo te dice Fogonazo !!!!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero ¿ Como resolviste la doble entrada ?



Publica lo que hiciste !!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 2, 2018



destructionnuclear dijo:


> basicamente quite el jack low y respete el esquema.. para que funcione sin v1b que tengo que hacer para anularla? quito la alimentacion de placa en v1b y pongo uno grilla con catodo?. podria ser que directamente entre en v1a.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 2, 2018
> 
> linea verde por donde entra la señal actualmente.



No hay porque anular nada,* debes buscar lo que genera ruido y zumbido,* ahí en el circuito está el potenciómetro del pre de 1M, con eso regulas la amplitud de la señal, más ganancia, menos ganancia, la entrada low es de mediana impedancia, y la hi de alta impedancia, y eso tiene que ver con los distintos tipos de micrófonos ( alta, y mediana Z) que vienen montados en las guitarras.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> basicamente quite el jack low y respete el esquema.. para que funcione sin v1b que tengo que hacer para anularla? quito la alimentacion de placa en v1b y pongo uno grilla con catodo?. podria ser que directamente entre en v1a.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 2, 2018
> 
> linea verde por donde entra la señal actualmente.


Para hacer una comprobación rápida ya te indique que hacer Y en 2 oportunidades:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Intenta ingresar directo al potenciómetro de volumen de 1MOhm a través de la resistencia de 470KOhms, desconectando la etapa anterior





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . La etapa de entrada posee una ganancia "Excesiva", para mi gusto podría funcionar perfectamente sin *V1b.*
> Yo colocaría un poliester de 220nF desde el jack de entrada a la unión de la resistencia de 470 KOhms + 470pF sin mas


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Por otro lado si mido la resistencia y mido la caida que hay en ella y a ese resultado lo divido por el valor de la resistencia obtengo la corriente.
> Por otro lado un 5% en una R de un 1 ohm implica que esta medira entre 0.95 y 1.05
> Para el caso que mida 1.05 si mido 0.038mV implica que seran0.0361 mA lo cual tampoco esta mal y en el caso contrario para 0.95 serían 40mA, si medi la resistencia y tengo su valor hago el calculo y corrijo es muy simple.



Como estamos hablando de una disposición push-pull, para el caso de máxima,  si con una R de 1 ohm al 5% en una válvula se mide 36,1 mA,  y con otra R de 1 ohm al 5%  en la otra válvula se mide 40 mA,  la diferencia de medición de corriente es de 3,9 mA !!!, y  la diferencia de medición en porcentaje es del 10,8 % !!!, o sea nada de precisión, inaceptable, por eso se deben poner resistores de 1 ohm, que como mínimo sean  al 1%.-
La corriente de placa medida  por el método del resistor de cátodo de 1 ohm 1%, debe ser precisa por obvias razones, una razón, es que con este método no se mide únicamente la corriente de placa, si no que se mide la suma de las corrientes de placa y pantalla (g2), dado que por el circuito de cátodo circulan ambas corrientes, entonces ya hay un desvío, y tampoco se puede ir al datasheet de la válvula, para ver la corriente de pantalla (g2) sin señal, y restarla, porque los datos son para valores típicos  de funcionamiento, y cada circuito tiene valores propios de tensiones , corrientes y polarizaciones,  por ese motivo la resistencia de 1 ohm debe ser lo más exacta posible, para obtener a través de la medición, la corriente de placa en estado de reposo (idle) con la mejor precisión posible y que corresponde al punto de operación calculado en la recta de carga.-

Otra razón es que si se trabaja en disposición push-pull, aparte de que las válvulas deben estar apareadas, sino seguimos sumando desvíos, las resistencias de 1 ohm deben ser como mínimo al 1%, porque cuando midamos una válvula respecto de la otra, sino tenemos un patrón de partida, que es la precisión, ¿para qué estamos midiendo?




pandacba dijo:


> Incluso hoy es normal las resistencias al 5%,* pero en plena era de las válvulas no había resistencias de cárbon* eran bobinadas y la dsipersión era aún peor y generalmente se utilizaban al 10% y las cosas funcionaron así durante décadas. Cuando Mullard Introdujo la EL34 las resistencias utilizadas masivamente eran de alambre y una muy pocas no lo eran y encima al 10



En plena era de las válvulas, si había resistencias de carbón, ya a principios del siglo 20 se usaban las resistencias de carbón, igual, más, o menos, que las de alambre, según circuito y/o aplicación,  eran comunes a principios del siglo pasado, resistencias de discos de carbón ajustables a necesidad, para carga de placa, o carga de grilla, luego hubieron de distintos formatos, hasta algunas encapsuladas en vidrio,  a mediados de los años 1920 la RMA (Radio Manufacturers Association), de Estados Unidos, creó el código de colores para resistencias de carbón, y fue aceptado mundialmente, para esa misma época se desarrolla la resistencia de carbón depositado, al principio estas resistencias  venían con el cuerpo entero de un color (1er dígito), costado izquierdo pinta color (2do dígito), y pinta color central ( multiplicador), la tolerancia de estas eran al 20%, luego hubieron con una 4ta pinta plateada en el costado derecho, que eran al 10% de tolerancia, a este tipo se las nombraba por su forma como DOG BONE (hueso para perro), luego por los fines de los años 1930 y principios de los 1940 se pasó al código de bandas que ya conocemos, con el mismo código de colores, y coexistieron ambos tipos por varios años más.-

Cuando Mullard (inglesa), subsidiaria de Philips (holandesa) desde 1928, introdujo la válvula EL34 entre los años 1952 y 1953, las resistencias de carbón ya eran utilizadas en forma masiva 40 años antes.-












*CHART THE OHIO CARBON CO., AÑO 1932*



*CHART IRC, AÑO 1946*





*RADIO TROY MODELO 75 - AÑO 1936*

*VEANSÉ : TODOS SUS RESISTORES DE CARBÓN TIPO DOG BONE (HUESO PARA PERRO)*

​

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 16, 2018)

@Rorschach sabes de alguna otra forma posible de ajustar el bias?? me refiero que si el metodo de resistencia de catodo es la unica manera de hacerlo... seria interesante buscarle la vuelta de otra forma ya que por lo visto en arg encontrar resistencias de 1r 1% es toda una odisea...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach sabes de alguna otra forma posible de ajustar el bias?? me refiero que si el metodo de resistencia de catodo es la unica manera de hacerlo... seria interesante buscarle la vuelta de otra forma ya que por lo visto en arg encontrar resistencias de 1r 1% es toda una odisea...



Una de las formas sencillas, siempre y cuando las válvulas de salida estén bien apareadas, es darle la tensión de polarización negativa correcta, y es la que describe el circuito, ajustando el potenciómetro a esa tensión negativa, la corriente de placa de dichas válvulas debiera ser la correcta para ese amplificador !

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 16, 2018)

Estuve investigando bastante en Internet sobre el tema del ajuste de corriente de bias y encontré tres metodos, uno es el de resistencia de catodo sugerido por la mayoría. otro método es de derivación de transformador de salida. y el tercero es el *metodo de resistencia de transformador de salida. *y según dicen es el mas preciso de todos.. y no es necesario agregar ni modificar el circuito. consta de medir la resistencia cc del primario del transformador de salida, desde el tap central a cada placa. anotamos las mediciones en ohm y luego medimos la caída de tension en cada placa con respecto al tap central de transformador de salida. luego esa tensión la dividimos por la resistencia correspondiente a la placa y obtenemos la corriente de reposo.. quisiera saber si puedo colgar los links donde esta esta información porque tal vez le sea de gran ayuda a los que quieran hacer un amplificador valvular clase AB de este tipo y no sean ingenieros..  saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Estuve investigando bastante en Internet sobre el tema del ajuste de corriente de bias y encontré tres metodos, uno es el de resistencia de catodo sugerido por la mayoría. otro método es de derivación de transformador de salida. y el tercero es el *metodo de resistencia de transformador de salida. *y según dicen es el mas preciso de todos.. y no es necesario agregar ni modificar el circuito. consta de medir la resistencia cc del primario del transformador de salida, desde el tap central a cada placa. anotamos las mediciones en ohm y luego medimos la caída de tension en cada placa con respecto al tap central de transformador de salida. luego esa tensión la dividimos por la resistencia correspondiente a la placa y obtenemos la corriente de reposo.. quisiera saber si puedo colgar los links donde esta esta información porque tal vez le sea de gran ayuda a los que quieran hacer un amplificador valvular clase AB de este tipo y no sean ingenieros..  saludos.



Debes tener mucho cuidado, pues ahora trabajas con tensiones elevadas, y es muy peligroso, luego debes fijarte si el primario de ese transformador de salida Saint Vith sea equilibrado, no creo, los equilibrados son para Hi-Fi y se bobinan en galletas para equilibrarlo, para comprobar, con el primario desconectado, mide la resistencia desde el punto medio P.M. (tap central) hacia uno de los terminales para placa, y luego igual con el restante, si te dan iguales está equilibrado, y si miden diferentes está desequilibrado.-
Si es desequilibrado el primario, las caídas de tensión te van a dar distintas, aunque las válvulas estén apareadas, y aunque tengan la misma polarización negativa.-
Por otro lado, y suponte que el primario sea equilibrado, y tengas casi la misma caída de tensión, te digo casi la misma, porque aunque las válvulas estén apareadas, nunca van a ser estrictamente iguales, entonces vas tener una diferencia con respecto de la otra, si lo que tu quieres es equilibrarla con respecto de la otra, no puedes porque tienes un solo circuito de polarización que  ajusta las 2 válvulas simultáneamente.-


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 16, 2018)

@Rorschach si en efecto hice las mediciones de resistencia en cada bobinado y me dan un poco distintas. de un lado 36.7 ohm y del otro 40ohm aprox.. segun lei no es muy critica esta diferencia en este tipo de equipos. hice las mediciones de caida de tension y obtengo distitnas tensiones en cada valvula EL34 pero no es tanta. 0.95v a 1.2v. haciendo la division me queda una diferencia de corriente de placa de unos 2 y pico mA en cada valvula. ajuste el bias teniendo en cuenta la valvula que disipa un poco mas y por el momento esta en 28m 26mA x 467v de placa tengo masomenos 13W y pico de potencia en reposo. algo bajo talvez.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach si en efecto hice las mediciones de resistencia en cada bobinado y me dan un poco distintas. de un lado 36.7 ohm y del otro 40ohm aprox.. segun lei no es muy critica esta diferencia en este tipo de equipos. hice las mediciones de caida de tension y obtengo distitnas tensiones en cada valvula EL34 pero no es tanta. 0.95v a 1.2v. haciendo la division me queda una diferencia de corriente de placa de unos 2 y pico mA en cada valvula. ajuste el bias teniendo en cuenta la valvula que disipa un poco mas y por el momento esta en 28m 26mA x 467v de placa tengo masomenos 13W y pico de potencia en reposo. algo bajo talvez.



Está más o menos bien, hay una diferencia de 7,7%, para amplificador de guitarra vaya y pase, igualmente se puede mejorar !
La corriente de reposo está un poco baja, creo que debería estar por los  37 mA, +- 70% de la disipación máxima, es segura, rinde, y suena bien.-


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 16, 2018)

@Rorschach muchas gracias! si como dijiste antes con dos potenciometros para ajuste de bias individual por valvula puedo equilibrarlo no?
si talvez lo suba un poco mas, con 65% me conformaria quiero que me duren estas valvulas lo mas posible.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

También se puede hacer haciendo un espejo de corriente de estado solido, eso te nivela las corrientes sin tanto problema
También se puede medir con una resistencia de 0.1 ohm
O con algo así


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach muchas gracias! si como dijiste antes con dos potenciometros para ajuste de bias individual por valvula puedo equilibrarlo no?
> si talvez lo suba un poco mas, con 65% me conformaria quiero que me duren estas valvulas lo mas posible.



Si con dos potenciómetros de ajuste de polarización negativa, cada uno con su circuito, según la modificación que hice en el circuito para vos, ver pag. 5 mensaje # 92 : Amplificador valvular ICM800 GIY
De esa forma puedes regular en forma independiente cada válvula, y que ambas tengan la misma corriente de placa en estado de reposo (idle)  .-

*Ja,ja,ja*,    está bien al 65 % de disipación máxima, así te duran más, como vos decís !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Como estamos hablando de una disposición push-pull, para el caso de máxima, si con una R de 1 ohm al 5% en una válvula se mide 36,1 mA, y con otra R de 1 ohm al 5% en la otra válvula se mide 40 mA, la diferencia de medición de corriente es de 3,9 mA !!!, y la diferencia de medición en porcentaje es del 10,8 % !!!, o sea nada de precisión, inaceptable, por eso se deben poner resistores de 1 ohm, que como mínimo sean al 1%.-


Si eso sucede no se debe a que la resistencia del 5% se debe a que las valvulas no estan apareadas
Muy simple pones un tester analógibo en mA y mides directo!!!
Para eso o utilizabamos dos testers bien calibrados o utilizabamos VTVM.
No se puede hacer de algo que  es ridículamente sencillo de medir y con buena presición aún si no se tiene una R al 1% , Las resistencias al 5% no implica que su valor difiere en un 5% si no que como máximo puede alcanzar ese valor.
Como marque, si se la mide, se sabe el valor real que tiene se aplica la ley del ohm y se puede obtener aún un mejor resultado que una del 1% sin medir
Lo que pones en fotos buscando y buscando en la red, yo tengo de eso y un montón de cosas más.
Mostrame un JCM800 que traiga algo de lo que pusiste en las fotos.....
Esas resistencias marcadas al 20% al menos las que se vendian en tiendas todas exedian ese porcentaje, solo las que venián en algunos equipos estaban dentro de ese valor
El resto de material comenta que tienda de BS AS las vendía ya que mi familia debía traer cosas de afuera como esas resistencias fusibles y montón de material equipo de medición de la época que se trajo de europa y algunas cosas de america, hace poco tiramos una enorme cantidad de eso porque nos ocupaba mucho lugar y solo dejamos material nuevo como para hacer una muestra alguna vez.
No entiendo tu necesidad de mostrar cosas que si las tuvieras mostrarias una foto, cual es la idea? demostrar que sabes? las personas que saben de verdad no necesitan demostrale nada a nadie

A la izquierda al 1% a la derecha 5% para la misma corriente es imposible un 10% solo que las corrientes sean muy diferentes


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 16, 2018)

Hola de nuevo Destructionnuclear ! Me olvidé de preguntarte, cuando compraste el par de válvulas de salida apareado, y luego las recibiste, ¿ que valores de apareamiento tienen ?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 17, 2018)

@Rorschach en las cajitas dice en una Ip 52, Gm: 7000. y la otra Ip 51, Gm 7000. ayer se me ocurrio cambiar de lugar las dos EL34 pensando que de esa forma podia correjir aun mas la diferencia de miliampers de anodo, y hoy probe y ahora la diferencia entre una y otra es de 1mA  de todas formas no se si es correcto lo que hice, me deje llevar por la imaginacion. tambien medi la caida de tension en la resistencia de 1k 5W de screen y estan mas parejos los valores 4.5mA Y 4.9mA. saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 17, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> @Rorschach en las cajitas dice en una Ip 52, Gm: 7000. y la otra Ip 51, Gm 7000. ayer se me ocurrio cambiar de lugar las dos EL34 pensando que de esa forma podia correjir aun mas la diferencia de miliampers de anodo, y hoy probe y ahora la diferencia entre una y otra es de 1mA  de todas formas no se si es correcto lo que hice, me deje llevar por la imaginacion. tambien medi la caida de tension en la resistencia de 1k 5W de screen y estan mas parejos los valores 4.5mA Y 4.9mA. saludos




Están OK el apareamiento, muy bueno, Ip es la corriente placa, y Gm la transconductancia en umhos, prácticamente casi iguales !!!!
Todo muy bien !!!! Te felicito !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 17, 2018)

@Rorschach muchas gracias!! en cuanto tenga otra duda consulto!. y voy a subir fotos cuando este listo. saludos!


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola nuevamente!. @Rorschach estuve pensando que es muy conveniente tu recomendación del ajuste de bias independiente..
[QUOTE="rorschach
Sin embargo puedes hacer una pequeña modificación, duplicas el circuito de polarización (bias), que son pocos componentes y económicos, uno para cada válvula,  y alimentas independientemente cada grilla (g1), de esa manera regulas la polarización descrita para cada válvula con la tensión negativa indicada, luego mides la corriente de placa, si son como en el primer caso (apareadas 38mA/37mA), ahora si puedes por medio de uno de los 2 potes de polarización de tensión negativa, regular para alcanzar el apareamiento exacto, 37 mA en ambas, o 38 mA en ambas, es a tu elección.
Esta regulación se puede hacer con válvulas cuyo diferencia de corrientes de placa, en estado de reposo (idle), y con igual tensión de polarización negativa (bias) no exceda el +- 7%. en amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica.-

*Vista de parte del circuito, con las modificaciones descritas :
Ver el archivo adjunto 164985*​
[/QUOTE]

Sin embargo, viendo el esquema de otro amplificador "fender silverface" tiene una opcion de "bias balance" que me parecio muy interesante tambien.. en este solo podes ajustar el balance de la tension negativa pero no cuanta en general. mi idea seria adaptar este tipo de balance bias al circuito del jcm800. solo deberia poner un potenciometro, ¿entonces podria agregar el potenciomentro como balance de bias entre las resistencias de 150K?
aqui los esquemas..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Todo sirve, se puede hacer  con dos circuitos independientes o uno y utilzar un balance, existe una tercera opción más moderna que es utilizar un espejo de corriente, tiene otras ventajas, y es que como los tubos no se gastan parejo, este sistema las equilabra automáticamente.
No te hagas tanto problema, una pequeña diferencia, no hara que pase nada malo, el echo que esten aparedas no significa que sean una exactamente igual a la otra, eso es imposible, aparedas implica que se las elige los más parecidas una de la otra en general dentro de un 10%, las llamadas "Matchless" las ajustan en fábrica, para que sean aún más parejas en un rango menor  del 5%.
De echo hoy las ajustas, y con el uso no se gastan parejo tampoco.
El tema de Bias también existe en los amplificadores con transistores, y siempre a pesar que se selecciona el materila hay pequeñas diferencias, los transistores también deben aparerse.
No hay que ahogarse en un baso de agua, imagina si utilizas por ejemplo 4 EL34 o 4 KT88, o aún la KT120 !!!


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 29, 2018)

@pandacba si.. es ya complicarme un poco jeje. la verdad me gusto mucho ese balance bias. unos dias atras tuve la oportunidad de cambiarle las valvulas a un silverface del 60 y pico y quede maravillado.. me parecio que con una minima modificacion podia agregare un pote mas como balance entre rg 150k y asi no tener que preocuparme por el apareamiento..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Siempre es mejor  apareadas, pero nunca son exactamente iguales, el balance corrige esas pequeñas diferencias, para tu caso es perfecto
Lo bueno de esto es la experiencia obtenida y te va dando más confianza, el mundo de los tubos es fascinante, no a todos les gusta...... pero para los que saben disfrutarlo...........
Es tu primera experiencia, y ha resultado muy buena!!!!
Me alegro por ti


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 29, 2018)

graciaas! si la verdad me fascina.. es todo un mundo!!! en algun momento voy a empezar algun otro tipo de amplificador quizas de 15w


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

bien algo más domestico,15W esta bien
Conoces esta herramienta?





Hay para varios diámetros, sirve para hacer las perforaciones grandes en los chasis, por ejemplo donde van los tubos, debajo de los capacitores etc


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 29, 2018)

no la conozco. tengo unas mechas tipo copa, pero calculo que solo son para madera. esta como se usan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2018)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> no la conozco. tengo unas mechas tipo copa, pero calculo que solo son para madera. esta como se usan?



Las solo para madera/plástico y las hay también para metales

Tengo varias marca Starret que cortan todo lo que se les ponga delante, incluyendo planchuelas de varios mm de espesor


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 30, 2018)

talvez las que tengo corten metal tambien, deveria probar.  directamente e la agujereadora de banco


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2018)

*FogoConsejo:* Poca velocidad, si no se quema la sierra de copa 

En general las sierras de marcas reconocidas cortan metal, Black & Decker, Makita, Bosh, Omaha, Dewalt, Etc


----------



## destructionnuclear (Abr 30, 2018)

si. justamente la agujeradora tiene distintas velocidades y sobre todo a baja velocidad


----------

